# My back tightens up during workout, so I stop.



## djturnz (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been having an issue with my work outs.  Now that I am back to it regularly, I am starting to feel better during my work outs and I don't get worn out as fast.  The problem I have now is that 3 times I have left the gym ealry due to my back.  I feel great, like I could go for another hour, but my back feels so tight.  

I refer to it as tight.  Maybe that isn't the correct term.  When I stand up straight I am fine.  When I am belt all the way over I am fine.  Anywhere in the middle, I can't support any more weight than my own.  I get a pain across my lower back and it just feels like I am losing all strength.

I can sit down and use machines, but simply bending down to grab my water from the floor or setting the pin for weight gets very difficult, so I just quit and leave.

Is there something I can do to help my back out, or possibly something I am doing to fatigue it?  It happens no matter what muscle group I am doing.  I usually start my workout with 30-60 minutes walking on the treadmill. No incline and usually 3.5mph.

Then I hit the weights.

Thanks for any insite.


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 1, 2010)

Get off the machines and work on you posterior chain.  Deads, squats, rows, etc.  If your back is fatigueing due to these types of excercises, fine but if it is fatigueing doing pec dec's or bench press, then you either have an incredibly weak back or you or using terrible form.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 1, 2010)

You shouldn't have back pains that bad.

Post up your stats, routine, & diet.


----------



## djturnz (Mar 2, 2010)

6'3", 395lbs, 30yr old.


Since December:
Gym 3 days a week for about 1.5 hours each day.

Staying between 2000 and 2500 calories a day.

I'm not sure what else you are looking for.

I went to the gym again last night, I went straight for the weights and only did 30 minutes on the treadmill at the end.  My back felt fine.  Could my usual 60-75 minute treadmill sessions be tightening my back up?


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 2, 2010)

djturnz said:


> 6'3", 395lbs, 30yr old.
> 
> 
> Since December:
> ...


 

 
Dude there's your problem; you are a really really big guy!!! What you are doing is fine it will get better as you lose more weight. Man it is hard to believe that you only eat 2000 to 2500 calories a day. I my self will be dying of hunger. With the weight you are carrying i think you eat more???? Make sure to count your calories correctly But just keep up with the workouts. I think you need to get on the bike or ellipse. Running and walking will put to much strain on your knees.


----------



## djturnz (Mar 2, 2010)

I have never had knee problems or pain.  Just my back.

I used two different calculators and both had me at a little over 4000 mantanence calories.  I chose 2000 just because it's what all the nutrition labels are based on. (I know, dumb reason)

I posted about 2 weeks worth of my macros and it was suggested that I go up to 3000 to 3500.  I increased to 2500, which is difficult.  It seems like I am eating a lot to get there.  It's better food, but quantity wise, I am eating more than I ever used to.
Soda and Sheetz cappacino were my main useless calories.  Now I drink water (tho not as much as I should), diet soda (try to limit to 1 can a day), and take 2 caffeine pills in the morning onstead of the cappucino.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2010)

djturnz said:


> I went to the gym again last night, I went straight for the weights and only did 30 minutes on the treadmill at the end.  My back felt fine.  Could my usual 60-75 minute treadmill sessions be tightening my back up?



While a sample size of 1 is hardly significant, at least you were able to get through the routine without pain.  I'd stay with this (30 minutes of cardio at the end of the workout).  The only way to know for sure is do a couple of weeks like this, and then if you experience no back pain, try the 1 hour cardio before your workout (if you dare).

You should hit the weights before cardio, so your new format may be better for you anyway.  Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 2, 2010)

djturnz said:


> I went to the gym again last night, I went straight for the weights and only did 30 minutes on the treadmill at the end.  My back felt fine.  Could my usual 60-75 minute treadmill sessions be tightening my back up?



I'm suspecting that 60-75 minutes has allot to do with it. At your weight that's allot of impact your back has to deal with.

Remember you can't exercise off weight, diet will do that.


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 4, 2010)

djturnz said:


> I have never had knee problems or pain. Just my back.
> 
> I used two different calculators and both had me at a little over 4000 mantanence calories. I chose 2000 just because it's what all the nutrition labels are based on. (I know, dumb reason)
> 
> ...


 

What you really need to do is write down everything you eat and drink for a week.  At the end of the week  look at what you ate. Than add up the calories. How much you are getting from fat and carbs. There are good fat and bad fat. The same goes for carbs. Dude you really should stay away from running exericses til you get liter. OR you start a new tread and cry about your knees. I just my thoughts.


----------



## djturnz (Mar 4, 2010)

For one, I don't run I walk.

I do keep track of what I eat.  I use a program on my phone that tracks calories, fat, carbs, protein and uploads to my profile on a website.  I posted that info in a different thread.  


Here is what close to 400lbs looks like.






The guy on the right is 6ft, and about 230lbs.


----------



## Moze (Mar 5, 2010)

*Your Back*

Hi,

I believe I know what is going on regarding your back.  I myself have had back surgery.  I build houses for a living, and have had back pain on and off for years.  I finally got so sick of it I went to a spine specialist, and had an MRI.  Sure enough, I had a ruptured disk.  So I had a microdiskectomy (removes part of the bulging disk that pinches the nerve.)

From the symptoms you are describing, it sounds like there is a small disk problem.  The disk may be bulging out just slightly, so that it only bothers  you, when you are in certain positions; halfway bent over etc.  I would suggest seeing a spine specialist.  Maybe physical therapy will be enough to correct the problem.  But all of the core workouts and dieting, you're doing may not be enough.  I think that disk needs to be healed.

Sincerely,

Moze


----------

